# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  موج ازمون فیزیک ریاضی

## ainz

*سلام 
من موج ازمون شیمی رو زود شروع کردم و الان تموم شده ولی موج ریاضی فیزیکو تازه شروع کردم شاید ی بخشه کوچیکی از هر کدومو زدم
الان واقعا نمیرسم تمومشون  کنم

درصدامم برای این دو درس تو ازمونای موج 60 ب بالا هست

بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟

دوتا راه هم تو ذهنم هست نمیدونم کدوم بهتره :
1/ سوالات کنکورو فقط بیام حل کنم ..برای رشته ریاضی و تجربی از سال 90 اینا + ازمونا کانونو دوپینگ +رفع اشکال از منبع اصلیم (ولی خب فک میکنم تو موجا ی نکاتی هست ک تو تست کنورا نیست یا مثلا سوالاشون لولش بالاتره : ( چون اغلب رتبه برترا زدنش )
2/ از همین موجا بیام هر فصل دو ازمون جامعشو بزنم

ممنون میشم کامل نظراتتونو بگید خیلی گیج شدم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

سلام
هرچند دیگه پیر شدم در حوزه کنکور و آگاهیم تار عنکبوت بسته ولی دیدم تاپیک زیادی خلوته بیام از کارت پاسخگو راهنما بودنم استفاده کنم :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (4): 
صرفا نظر شخصیم رو میگم

عزیزان ، گل های توی خونه 
انقدر بخاطر کار کردن یا نکردن فلان منبع بهمان منبع به خودتون فشار و استرس وارد نکنید ، خودتون رو توی سردگرمی های سراب گونه قرار ندید

من نه موج ازمون کار کردم (بجز برای شیمی) نه ای کیو 
ولی رفتم و درصد مناسب پاسخ دادم و تموم شد رفت
نمیگم شما کار نکن و ..
فقط میگم این ذهنیت رو که اگه من اینا رو کارنکنم نتیجه نمیگرم رو نداشته باشید
کسی که درطول سال نسبتا خوب تلاش کرده ، آزمون های مختلف از خودش گرفته ، درحال مرور و رفع اشکاله کارش درسته
حالا میخواد این وسط موج بزنه یا هر منبع دیگه فرقی نداره
اینا اغلب بهانه هایی هستن برای فعال نگه داشتن و ارتقای سطح آمادگی شما ، وجه تمایز اصلی رو میزان کار کردن شما و میزان تحلیل و برسی و تلاش مشخص میکنه

حالا پیشنهاد و نظر شخصی رو بگم
برای ریاضی و فیزیک ، اولا سعی کن مفاهیم و تیپ فکری های تمرین ها و مثال های خود کتاب درسی رو مسلط باشی و یه مرور هرچند سطحی داشته باشی

برای این دروس بنظرم آزمون کار کردن خیلی مهمه
منظورم از آزمون همون کنکور زدن و آزمونای آزمایشی رو بصورت تک درس برسی کردنه
شما اگه وقت نمیکنی حجم زیادی از موج رو کار کنی
بصورت گلچین و انتخابی فقط یک سری از آزمون های کتابش رو کار کن (جامع ترهاش رو میتونی اولویت قرار بدی و برای رفع اشکال ها اگه خواستی چندتا مبحثی طور تر و محدودتر)

ولی بنظرم برسی سوالات آزمون های آزمایشی و کنکورها ارزش بالاتری داشته باشن نسبت به موج...

درکل خوب کار کنی و با مرور و تست تثبیت انجام بدی درهرصورت میری و بهترین نتیجه ی خودت رو میسازی
باقی ماجرا خیلی وقتا حساسیت های نچندان تاثیر گذاره..

موفق باشی

----------


## ainz

> سلام
> هرچند دیگه پیر شدم در حوزه کنکور و آگاهیم تار عنکبوت بسته ولی دیدم تاپیک زیادی خلوته بیام از کارت پاسخگو راهنما بودنم استفاده کنم
> صرفا نظر شخصیم رو میگم
> 
> عزیزان ، گل های توی خونه 
> انقدر بخاطر کار کردن یا نکردن فلان منبع بهمان منبع به خودتون فشار و استرس وارد نکنید ، خودتون رو توی سردگرمی های سراب گونه قرار ندید
> 
> من نه موج ازمون کار کردم (بجز برای شیمی) نه ای کیو 
> ولی رفتم و درصد مناسب پاسخ دادم و تموم شد رفت
> ...



اها خیلی ممنون مرسی لطف کردی

از بلاتکلیفی در اومدم :/  فک کنم پس لازم نیست جامعهاشم بزنم چون خودم میدونم اشکالاتم کجاست ...همون مورد اولی ک گفتم خوبه

 ...نااامید شدم فک کردم کسی جواب نمیده :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ainz

> برای ریاضی موج خوبه هم تعداد سوالاش کافیه هم سطح بندی داره (و حتی یکی از سوالات 99 رو از همونجا اورده بودن ) ولی اگه نمیرسی بزنی همه رو سطح پیشرفته رو بزن بازم اگر دوستش نداشتی و دیدی تایم میگیره همون قلماتو بزن و کنکورای 98 به اینور (بستگی به تایم و سرعت خوندنت)
> 
> برای فیزیک هم من اگر جای تو باشم فقط کنکورای 90 به اینورو میزنم (مخصوصا ریاضیا )_ فقط به دوتا نکته دقت کن
> اول که چون 93 به قبل شبیه سازی نشدن  نوسانا نسبت به نظام قدیم  تغییر کردن ولی جواب نهاییا یکی در میاد (نمیتونی به پاسخنامه اش متکی باشی)
> دوم که اگر از دور دنیا استفاده میکنی آقای رحمانی سوالایی که جایگزین کرده رو از کنکور مغولستان آورده و اصلا کاربردی تو کنکورای ایران ندارن (همینطور ازمونای مازش)
> تمرینای کتاب درسی هم بشکل سختتری خواهند بود
> 
> +
> 
> البته اینا فقط برای حفظ چیزی که هستی هست نه یادگیریُ اینا


مرسی ممنونت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Janan

> مرسی ممنونت


سلام وقتتون بخیر
یه موج آزمون جامع هست یه موج آزمون که پایه و دوازدهم جدائه  ، شما کدوم رو کار کردید ؟ و کدوم به نظرتون بهتره ؟

----------


## Niki - 402

> سلام وقتتون بخیر
> یه موج آزمون جامع هست یه موج آزمون که پایه و دوازدهم جدائه  ، شما کدوم رو کار کردید ؟ و کدوم به نظرتون بهتره ؟


فک کنم چاپ جدیدش دیگه جدا نیس
موقعی ک رفتم بگیرم فقط جامعش بود 
البته فیزیکش دیگه جدا نیس
ولی برای شیمی همون پایه رو داره

----------


## ainz

> سلام وقتتون بخیر
> یه موج آزمون جامع هست یه موج آزمون که پایه و دوازدهم جدائه  ، شما کدوم رو کار کردید ؟ و کدوم به نظرتون بهتره ؟


سلام ممنون 
راستش جداشو ندیدم فک نمیکنم موج باشه یدونه الگوی ریاضی هست اون جلد پایه و دوازدهمش جداست ازمونهای موجم داره
من همون موجو استفاده کردم که پایه ب پایه نبود جامع بود 
اره خیلی راضی بودم ولی خب نذار بعد عید از همین الان شروع کن بزنش ایده هاش خوبه

----------


## Janan

> سلام ممنون 
> راستش جداشو ندیدم فک نمیکنم موج باشه یدونه الگوی ریاضی هست اون جلد پایه و دوازدهمش جداست ازمونهای موجم داره
> من همون موجو استفاده کردم که پایه ب پایه نبود جامع بود 
> اره خیلی راضی بودم ولی خب نذار بعد عید از همین الان شروع کن بزنش ایده هاش خوبه


ممنون  :Yahoo (81): 
منبع اولم خیلی سبزه ، دنبال منبع سطح بالاتر بودم که فکر کنم موج خوب باشه .

----------


## Janan

> فک کنم چاپ جدیدش دیگه جدا نیس
> موقعی ک رفتم بگیرم فقط جامعش بود 
> البته فیزیکش دیگه جدا نیس
> ولی برای شیمی همون پایه رو داره


نمیدونستم :/
ممنون

----------

